# miffed?



## goldcamp (Aug 9, 2006)

definately a bummer but if it was going to be any year it might as well be the year CC doesn't go over 350.


----------



## SimpleMan (Dec 17, 2009)

You guys will be able to update your facebook status now in each eddy and after each boof. Think on the bright side!


----------

